# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Going to California

## Chris W.

I made this video a while ago with the goal of learning how to make a picture in picture video with a rhythm track and a melody track synched up.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

avaldes, 

Barry Wilson, 

billhay4, 

chasray, 

danielpatrick, 

Dave_PA, 

David Cottingham, 

Denman John, 

EdHanrahan, 

Elliot Luber, 

GarY Nava, 

Hadji36, 

hank, 

Heady, 

i3_bridge, 

j. condino, 

jaycat, 

JEStanek, 

jmkatcher, 

lenf12, 

Londy, 

MLT, 

Paul Merlo, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

Randy Linam, 

Roger Moss, 

Rosemary Philips, 

t.drexel, 

ukenukem, 

Wink Dinkerson, 

ziapack

----------


## lenf12

Hey Chris,

It looks like you got the picture in picture thing under your belt. Nice video and also a nice version of GTC!! Thanks for some different ideas and positions to play them. Is that a Duff mandolin? It's a bit out of focus but looks like Duff. Sounds great!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

Chris W.

----------


## AlanN

Lovely.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Chris W.

> Is that a Duff mandolin?


Haha! I wish.  That would be my Rover RM-75.  I recently upgraded to a Northfield but I kept the Rover. It has a very dark tone.

----------


## NoNickel

Very nice.  Thank you.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## jefflester

Beautiful. While you were shooting the zouk part you should have had the mandolin in the same location that the zouk is in during the mando part, ya know for symmetry. :-)

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Dan Krhla

That was absolutely brilliant!  Fantastic. Thank you for sharing.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Roger Moss

Superb!! I hope I can play like that one day

----------

Chris W.

----------


## JeffD

I love the tone of that mandolin. Very nice.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Roger Moss

I find myself going back to this video over and over.  It really is something special. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chris W.

----------


## JEStanek

Very nice.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## jetsedgwick

great job all around!

----------

Chris W.

----------


## billhay4

Nice job, Chris. Very nice.
Have you ever run into my old college friend, Frank Gummey, in New Smyrna Beach? Believe he is the county attorney (or was).
Bill

----------


## Chris W.

> Nice job, Chris. Very nice.
> Have you ever run into my old college friend, Frank Gummey, in New Smyrna Beach? Believe he is the county attorney (or was).
> Bill


He's the city attorney.  Only know him from seeing his picture in the paper from time to time. Kinda looks like a buttoned down Andy Warhol with a bow-tie  :Smile:

----------


## billhay4

> He's the city attorney. Only know him from seeing his picture in the paper from time to time. Kinda looks like a buttoned down Andy Warhol with a bow-tie


That's him. He'd love that description.
Bill

----------

Chris W.

----------


## thelonious

> I made this video a while ago with the goal of learning how to make a picture in picture video with a rhythm track and a melody track synched up.


Nice work!

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Londy

WOOOW! Absolutely fantastic! You sir Rock!  Thank you for sharing. 
I'd like to know how you made the video and what equipment you used. TAB would great too if you have it. Love your version.

----------

Chris W.

----------


## Mark Wilson

Bravo!  Well played.  :Cool: !!

----------

Chris W.

----------


## lenf12

> Haha! I wish.  That would be my Rover RM-75. It has a very dark tone.


Yes, I can see the differences in the headstock inlay...don't know what I was looking at. It does have a dark tone and sounds very nice as well. 



Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## mandogreg2

Very nice! I enjoyed the tone. Thanks

----------


## Upnorth

I've seen Boot Led Zeppelin in concert, and they did play this song.

----------


## markT

Nice job!  Thanks~

----------


## Tazz3

That was awesome keep up the good work

----------


## i3_bridge

Just Beautiful!!!!

----------


## ccravens

Just found this thread.

Let me add my praise to the chorus.

Always has been a lovely song and your version is great!

----------


## Sandy Beckler

> I made this video a while ago with the goal of learning how to make a picture in picture video with a rhythm track and a melody track synched up.


Chris....very nice job!!  
Any chance you could post tab or notation...our provide the source? 

Thanks,  
Sandy

----------

j. condino

----------


## Jessjones

Gave it a go.  Here's the tutorial I came up with: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxXxS9om2MY

----------

j. condino, 

Stompbox

----------


## D Brown

Great job Chris. I enjoyed listening

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Nice. Very nice. In a former band, a mando and guitar duo, I used to play this with my guitarist partner.

----------


## DCHammers

Best cover I've heard of this song. And there's lots of them.

----------

